# Puppies!!!



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

A good friend of mine is having her first Havanese litter tonight, and I get to play midwife! Here is mom, resting at the moment... all snuggled into her whelping box. I'll post updates as they happen, so you can share in the excitement.


----------



## Janet (Feb 19, 2007)

Pretty Mom! Is she Gold, or is that Red?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Janet said:


> Pretty Mom! Is she Gold, or is that Red?


She and dad are both clear red with white trim... as are the grandparents on both sides.


----------



## LittlePapi (Oct 27, 2016)

Awww...How exciting! Please keep us posted. 
Wishing mama an easy delivery and good rest for all involved!


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

How exciting! Wishing mama an easy delivery with healthy, bouncy bundles of joy. Please do keep us posted.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

How exciting! Keep us posted.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We have all the necessities for whelping... wine, cheese, bitch... we're in for the long haul!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I can't wait to see the puppies. The reds are so beautiful. Is this your friend Elinor's girl?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, this is Miss Poppy, and Dad is Tony. 

She's getting more restless, now. Going from place to place, nesting, then falling asleep for a while again.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> We have all the necessities for whelping... wine, cheese, bitch.


:surprise: The wine and cheese should help with any interpersonal problems! :brick:

Good luck with the reggers: I'll be sleeping. Hoping for healthy :baby::baby::baby::baby:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

How exciting!!! I would love to have that experience. The wine and cheeses is a nice touch, haha. Cannot wait to hear.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Looking forward to fur baby pictures! :biggrin1: Cheers!


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

SO exciting! Can't wait to hear all about the babies!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Puppy #1... red boy, 6.8 oz. Puppy born, but waiting for placenta.


----------



## Maistjarna (Oct 15, 2016)

Cute puppy (and mom)!

Poslano z mojega SM-G800F z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Puppy #2, red girl has arrived!


----------



## whata_dog (Sep 10, 2015)

ahhhhh- good job mama.
Puppy Love <3 
Hope the rest of the night goes smoothly. 
Do we know how many she is expecting? 
op2:

Reminds me of waiting for mine to be born! 
My breeder was emailing & sending pics to us as they were born.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Puppy boy 3, red irish pied!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whata_dog said:


> ahhhhh- good job mama.
> Puppy Love <3
> Hope the rest of the night goes smoothly.
> Do we know how many she is expecting?
> ...


The xray looked like 6.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I missed photos of #4 alone, because 4 & 5 came so close together. 4 was another red girl, 5 is a cream and white boy.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I hope mom and babies are doing well and you are all getting some rest this morning! Looks like you midwives did a great job!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Wonderful. 

I hope you get the chance to watch them grow...and provide us with the beautiful photos.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Oh what an awesome thing to experience. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

boomana said:


> Wonderful.
> 
> I hope you get the chance to watch them grow...and provide us with the beautiful photos.


Yes, I'm sure I'll be over often in the next few weeks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Last photo... forgot to post last night, because we were so tired. She finished at 4:30! All 6, dry and cozy with momma!


----------



## LittlePapi (Oct 27, 2016)

What a night to remember! Welcome to the world, sweet pups!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

This was so much fun! Thanks for all the pictures.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww...so sweet! Good to hear everything went well for mom and fur babies. Hope we get to see more pics as they grow. You guys must be exhausted!


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Yay for 6 healthy pups! Too cute


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I imagine Karen is catching some Z's about now! :faint:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

That was a fun post to read! I always had on my bucket list "to deliver a litter of puppies" because I remember being a very little girl and my mom helping our basset hound, Fancy, deliver puppies. I would be laying in bed and mom would yell "boy!" and my brother and I would jump up and run and meet in the kitchen and jump up and down and then go back to bed. Such sweet memories! Now that I'm grown and have realized that isn't a viable bucket list item, maybe I can play midwife like you did. The wine and cheese alone would be worth it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I imagine Karen is catching some Z's about now! :faint:
> 
> Ricky's Popi


I'm siting up again, but I'm not sure I'm awake. ...And Kodi and I have a trial tomorrow! I hope I remember what _I'M_ supposed to do!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Chasing Mayzie said:


> That was a fun post to read! I always had on my bucket list "to deliver a litter of puppies" because I remember being a very little girl and my mom helping our basset hound, Fancy, deliver puppies. I would be laying in bed and mom would yell "boy!" and my brother and I would jump up and run and meet in the kitchen and jump up and down and then go back to bed. Such sweet memories! Now that I'm grown and have realized that isn't a viable bucket list item, maybe I can play midwife like you did. The wine and cheese alone would be worth it!


Yes, I don't have to do all the hard work over the next 10 or so weeks!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for sharing photos of these beautiful new babies!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Last night, I told Pam that I wondered how that wine was going to work by 4:30 in the morning. We were guessing how many creams they would have, but never came up with a number. Let us know how their weights hold after the first day.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Give Eleanor this link to our puppy potty training system. I haven't looked at it lately, so we may do something a little bit differently now, but I'm sure it hasn't changed much. I'm sure she will call Pam if she has any questions.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/7-training-tips-advice/16061-our-potty-training-system-pictures.html


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Really enjoyed all the puppy pics, so happy mom and pups are doing well! Thanks so much! Best of luck tomorrow Karen, I'm sure you'll do great! 

Trueblue, I like your avatar! I was thinking of getting this tag for Bowie. Or one with a red heart in the middle...can't decide!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Last night, I told Pam that I wondered how that wine was going to work by 4:30 in the morning. We were guessing how many creams they would have, but never came up with a number. Let us know how their weights hold after the first day.


Ha! The wine was pretty early in the evening, and was actually a good thing, because it meant when I went to bed for a nap between 10:30 and 12:15 or so, when the party really got started, I was actually able to sleep. (though I don't think Eleanor did! )

They had all dropped at least .1 oz by this morning. The biggest one dropped .4 I think. The biggest one, if I remember right, was 7.8 and the smallest was 5.5 maybe? 5. something, anyway.

It got a bit frantic when they started coming very close together at one point, and I could see why it's MUCH better to have a second set of hands.

They are really interesting colors... The first two are REALLY dark red. The girl is slightly darker, with a brownish cast to her coat. (but but her coat is clear... no sign of sable ticking, as you'd expect)

The next two are sort of a medium red... One with Irish Pied markings. I was surprised when Elinor said that both Poppy and Tony were that medium red color as newborns. If so, these puppies will probably darken up quite a bit. One of those two (I think it's the girl) has the strangest markings... like dapples on a horse. There are lighter and darker patterns in her coat. The strange markings even extend into the margins between the red and white, where there are stripes and swirls.

Then the cream one, I think is technically an Irish Pied, based on the markings we could see while he was wet. But once he was dry, he looks all one color... close to white. It will be interesting to see whether he stays light cream, or if the markings, which are clearly there, become darker, like they did on Tony and Nike's boy with the peach colored ears.

Then the final one was medium red again, though slightly darker than the other two.

You would have laughed if you'd seen the two of us keep going back to the book to make sure everything was still going OK, not finding info on EXACTLY what Poppy was doing, then trying to find something on line... But we got through it! All babies healthy, Mom happy and all toes and tails accounted for!

The only "real" mistake we made was taking photos this morning. We did individual pictures, then Elinor wanted a picture of all the boys together and another of all the girls together. When I got home and started processing photos (after another nap!!!) I realized that we had one puppy in both the "girl" pile and the "boy" pile. :laugh: I had to call Elinor up and tell her she needed to re-stage that one if she wanted a first-day shot of all the girls! 

I put all the photos up on my Zenfolio site, and I'm sure Elinor will send you the access. In the mean time, here's a shot of pretty much the whole range of "ee" cuties this morning.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Give Eleanor this link to our puppy potty training system. I haven't looked at it lately, so we may do something a little bit differently now, but I'm sure it hasn't changed much. I'm sure she will call Pam if she has any questions.
> 
> http://www.havaneseforum.com/7-training-tips-advice/16061-our-potty-training-system-pictures.html


Yup, I will. And fortunately, you've trained ME well, so I can help her get them set up and started. Elizabeth O'Meara used your system too, and did a great job training Panda's litter, so Elinor has a good "litter box support group" up here!


----------



## Bacidog23 (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks so much for sharing. I hope you will keep the pics coming, love to see how they grow


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Karen, seeing these beautiful puppies made me smile. Losing Brookie has been so difficult. Thanks so much for sharing this wonderful experience with us.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> And Kodi and I have a trial tomorrow! I hope I remember what _I'M_ supposed to do!!!


Kodi, I no yu can take up the slack fore yur Momi. I due it all de tim for Popi.

Buena suerte manana.

I got mi paws full rite now with mi cousin doggie JoJo who is staying wit us fore a week while her Momi is on vacaciones. She is such a "B word"! :gossip:

su amigo Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Karen great job!! The pictures are wonderful it has been so much fun checking in to find out how things were going. What beautiful babies, I can't wait to see pics as they grow. Reds are so pretty.


----------



## Maistjarna (Oct 15, 2016)

You could post more pics! (I bet they are getting BIG!)

Poslano z mojega SM-G800F z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I haven't been back over since the last photos. But they have their eyes open, and are starting to act like puppies! Here's a video Elinor sent me yesterday!:


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Here's a video Elinor sent me yesterday!


There you go again! :lalala:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## April R (Oct 29, 2016)

So cute!!! Love puppies!!!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

How cute they are! When do the tails start to curl over the back?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> How cute they are! When do the tails start to curl over the back?


Not for a while yet! They are up and loosely bending forward in photos of Kodi's litter at 4 weeks. Pixel's tail was touching her back at 6 weeks, but she's got a tighter than optimum tail. The puppies in the video were almost exactly 2 weeks old in the video. At that stage, they are just trying to find their legs and not fall over!  But neither parent, nor THEIR parents have loose tails, so it's unlikely that these puppies will either.

Tom King can probably tell you better when, on average, their tails start to curl.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

That's just too much cuteness. Love the names.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I want all of them.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks Karen for the info on the tails. I was just curious. Are you going to be able to resist a 4th puppy? :grin2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Thanks Karen for the info on the tails. I was just curious. Are you going to be able to resist a 4th puppy? :grin2:


I HAVE to! :laugh: Honestly, as cute as these guys are, the training time needed for 3 dogs stretches me thin. Four would DEFINITELY mean that none were getting all that they needed.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

They look awfully sweet!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

They are so so cute!  I would love to have one of the dark red females; that's my ideal color/gender for a 2nd Havanese; but obviously temperament always trumps preferred color and gender. Yet as much as I'd love another dog, it's just not feasible for me. Perhaps when I retire in 20+ years?!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MarinaGirl said:


> They are so so cute!  I would love to have one of the dark red females; that's my ideal color/gender for a 2nd Havanese; but obviously temperament always trumps preferred color and gender. Yet as much as I'd love another dog, it's just not feasible for me. Perhaps when I retire in 20+ years?!


Well, these are almost guaranteed to have great temperaments to go along with the pretty color... both mom and dad are incredibly sweet and out-going. And the interesting thing is that the parents were actually the color of medium red puppies when they were little. So those puppies are going to be very red as adults. We have NO idea what will happen with the two very dark ones... they might just not get any darker or... who knows? 

The surprise puppy is Casper, who we originally thought he was solid cream, but he is actually an extreme red parti, with red ears, red circles around his eyes and a few red body spots.


----------



## MNL (Jul 29, 2016)

How exciting! Wishing the Mama a real easy delivery. Can't wait to see the puppies!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MNL said:


> How exciting! Wishing the Mama a real easy delivery. Can't wait to see the puppies!


Scroll up! The pups are 3 weeks old now. I've posted lots of photos and some video. I took a bunch more photos today, but won't have time to process them until later tonight!


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Can't wait to see the new pictures, they are all absolutely precious!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

*Three week old pix!*

OK=, here's the next set, plus a link to my gallery of this week's puppy pix on Zenfolio. There's a video there too, if you are interested.

Pigment is coming in on all of them... we're crossing our fingers that Casper (the red eared white puppy) will get full pigment, but if he doesn't, he will still be an adorable pet boy... and he's got the MOST laid-back disposition.

The photo of them nursing with mom, Poppy, is obvious, but look back at the earlier photos and see how much they'e grown!!!

Another photo is one of them already using the litter box at 3 weeks. THIS is how you want your puppy raised!

The red dog looking into the whelping box is Tony, dad, just checking that everyone is doing fine. Poppy seems fine with him around, but doesn't want the other female in the house near her puppies. 

The last photo is Dottie, my personal favorite. I fell in love with her as she was being born. I must know how to pick them early, because she is already showing signs of being the most precocious, most daring of the puppies. She's showing signs of wanting to be a performance puppy. (NOT MINE however!!! )

You can see the rest of the pix (and video) at: Zenfolio | Karen Randall Photography | 2016 12 02 Poppy's Puppies


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Okay, that's it, I am no longer opening this thread. These pictures amount to Internet abuse. :nono: 

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

They are such beautiful puppies! Casper looks just like Scout as a puppy! I bet Dottie would love to have three little friends to play with! 
View attachment 129298


----------



## MNL (Jul 29, 2016)

On my word - Cuteness overload!!!! Thanks sooo much for sharing. How beautiful they all are.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh my.......I'm in love! Thanks so much for sharing, Karen!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Okay, that's it, I am no longer opening this thread. These pictures amount to Internet abuse. :nono:
> 
> Ricky's Popi


ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> They are such beautiful puppies! Casper looks just like Scout as a puppy! I bet Dottie would love to have three little friends to play with!
> View attachment 129298


Oh, he DOES look a lot like Scout! Was Scout all white when he was born? (the Kings had a puppy like that (also a Tony son) who turned out to have red ears and circles around his eyes, but looked white or cream at birth) How long did it take for his pigment to come in?

Do you have a bigger photo of Scout now that I could send to Elinor to show her what Casper might look like as an adult?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> The last photo is Dottie, my personal favorite. I fell in love with her as she was being born. I must know how to pick them early, because she is already showing signs of being the most precocious, most daring of the puppies. She's showing signs of wanting to be a performance puppy. (NOT MINE however!!! )


Are you sure about this?! :smile2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Are you sure about this?! :smile2:


I am. Tempting as it is, it is very challenging to do the work I do with the other three. Adding a fourth would make training a full time job. If I wanted them to be "just pets" it would be different. But I'd feel that I was wasting a lot of talent to have a performance capable (and talented) puppy sitting there and not seriously train it. (to say nothing of the costs of training and showing, to say nothing of the added costs of just HAVIBG a 4th dog!)

No more puppies until Kodi is ready to seriously retire from the ring... which is AT LEAST several years away.


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Thank you so much for posting all the puppy pictures, please keep them coming. It's a stunning litter! I must say that you have a lot of will power for not caving into all that sweetness!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> No more puppies until Kodi is ready to seriously retire from the ring... which is AT LEAST several years away.


Dang those puppies are cute! 

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Bowie's Mom said:


> Thank you so much for posting all the puppy pictures, please keep them coming. It's a stunning litter! I must say that you have a lot of will power for not caving into all that sweetness!


You've got to know your limits... otherwise you start turning into a CDL!!!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> You've got to know your limits... otherwise you start turning into a CDL!!!


Yes, Havaholics need to know their limits, but those puppies sure are cute! :thumb:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Bad Karen, bad Karen, showing us these absolutely gorgeous, adorable little babies. I know I have reached my Havi limit, but I am smitten and I keep saying in my head no, no, NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

*Video update at just over 4 weeks!*

They are cute as can be, and have just started eating "solid" food. (I use that term loosely!  )


----------



## LittlePapi (Oct 27, 2016)

Thank you for the video link. It's really fun to see them "in action!" Just darling!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

I would just sit and watch them all day! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

What precious, beautiful, babies. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Cute as can be! Oh how I would like to have the darkest one! It looks like maybe the tails are starting to curl up. Am I right?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Cute as can be! Oh how I would like to have the darkest one! It looks like maybe the tails are starting to curl up. Am I right?


Not sure... I'll be there in person on Friday to take more pix. But Dad's tail is slightly on the tight side, and Mom's is very nice, so I have no doubt that when they are ready, they will curl. 

The interesting thing about the darkest pup is that her hair, at the base, is lighter, while (except for Casper, of course) the lighter ones are darker underneath. Our best guess at this point is that they all might be very close in color as adults. Dotty is still my fav... I just WISH we could find a performance home for her. (there is a waiting list for pet homes, and one looking for a pet/show dog, but no one (so far) interested in performance. I think if someone DID want to actually work with her, they might get bumped up the list!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Went back and looked at the video again... They are definitely carrying their tails higher now, but I don't see much curl yet!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

krandall said:


> Oh, he DOES look a lot like Scout! Was Scout all white when he was born? (the Kings had a puppy like that (also a Tony son) who turned out to have red ears and circles around his eyes, but looked white or cream at birth) How long did it take for his pigment to come in?
> 
> Do you have a bigger photo of Scout now that I could send to Elinor to show her what Casper might look like as an adult?


I'm sorry Karen I missed your post...I did find some puppy pictures from Scout's breeder! That was Memory Lane going through four years of pictures and emails! &#128522; Scout was almost white with light reddish areas on his face, head and body. Those red areas are now much darker, but blend into the cream. When he's bathed the reddish color is very noticeable throughout all his coat. I would say by five months his pigment was in. Sorry I'm not a very good picture taker. &#128521;






Scout's the big boy in the middle


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> I'm sorry Karen I missed your post...I did find some puppy pictures from Scout's breeder! That was Memory Lane going through four years of pictures and emails! &#128522; Scout was almost white with light reddish areas on his face, head and body. Those red areas are now much darker, but blend into the cream. When he's bathed the reddish color is very noticeable throughout all his coat. I would say by five months his pigment was in. Sorry I'm not a very good picture taker. &#128521;
> View attachment 129513
> Scout's the big boy in the middle


Thanks! He's ADORABLE!!!


----------



## whata_dog (Sep 10, 2015)

krandall said:


> Not sure... I'll be there in person on Friday to take more pix. But Dad's tail is slightly on the tight side, and Mom's is very nice, so I have no doubt that when they are ready, they will curl.
> 
> The interesting thing about the darkest pup is that her hair, at the base, is lighter, while (except for Casper, of course) the lighter ones are darker underneath. Our best guess at this point is that they all might be very close in color as adults. Dotty is still my fav... I just WISH we could find a performance home for her. (there is a waiting list for pet homes, and one looking for a pet/show dog, *but no one (so far) interested in performance. I think if someone DID want to actually work with her, they might get bumped up the list! *


That was SO me for the past 3 years before I got our lil girly! This litter is about a year late for us! lol 
We just graduated beginning obedience tonight. Daughter will be working with pup as a junior handler for agility when our pup is older. 
But we are both involved in the training- Dotty reminds me of her... every video we got our lil girly, before she came home, she was leading the way!



Heather Glen said:


> I'm sorry Karen I missed your post...I did find some puppy pictures from Scout's breeder! That was Memory Lane going through four years of pictures and emails! �� Scout was almost white with light reddish areas on his face, head and body. Those red areas are now much darker, but blend into the cream. When he's bathed the reddish color is very noticeable throughout all his coat. I would say by five months his pigment was in. Sorry I'm not a very good picture taker. ��


Scout's litter mate to the immediate right of him looks just like my lil girly as a newborn! Gorgeous pups! Runs in the family :smile2:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

The puppies are adorable, and the mom is GORGEOUS.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

whata_dog said:


> That was SO me for the past 3 years before I got our lil girly! This litter is about a year late for us! lol
> We just graduated beginning obedience tonight. Daughter will be working with pup as a junior handler for agility when our pup is older.
> But we are both involved in the training- Dotty reminds me of her... every video we got our lil girly, before she came home, she was leading the way!
> 
> Scout's litter mate to the immediate right of him looks just like my lil girly as a newborn! Gorgeous pups! Runs in the family :smile2:


Aha...I thought we might be related! &#128513;


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Dotty is still my fav... I just WISH we could find a performance home for her. (there is a waiting list for pet homes, and one looking for a pet/show dog, but no one (so far) interested in performance. I think if someone DID want to actually work with her, they might get bumped up the list!


NAUGHTY, NAUGHTY, NAUGHTY! :nono: Santa is bringing you a lump of coal for Christmas!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Wow they are all beautiful ... thanks for sharing


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Five weeks old today, and we moved them to their new "daytime digs", with plenty of room to run around, different surfaces to explore and lots of fun "stuff" to check out. They aren't "furry baked potatoes anymore, but real little dogs, doing all the things you expect of little dogs... running, wrestling, playing... They are using their litter boxes VERY independently in their small ex-pen (where the will continue to sleep at night) and they really TRIED, even in this much bigger space. But they still needed some help getting to the right place at the right time. Lots of paper towels and Nature's Miracle over the next couple of weeks, I think! 

Dotty still leads the pack in terms of coordination and being the first to try everything... she's the one balancing her front feet on the deli dish.  Casper is the undeniable love-bug of the litter. Incredibly laid back and cuddly. But they all adjusted without any problem to the bigger space, immediately exposing and checking the new toys and surfaces out. Right now, they are playing "king of the hill" on the flying saucer, but in a few days, it will be turned right side up (still with the bath mat in it for grip) so that they can get used to things tipping and moving under their feet.
I'm uploading today's photo shoot to Zenfolio, and I'll post the link when it's finished. For now, here are a few photos, and a couple of videos from yesterday, in their small pen. (and I have NO idea how I got them to embed themselves this time rather than just show as a link!!!)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Here's the Zenfolio link: Zenfolio | Karen Randall Photography | Poppy's Puppies 16-Dec-16


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

So cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Sweet fur babies! 🐶


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

They are just precious!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

What a furry bundle of cuteness. Nothing like a pile of puppies playing and having fun.


----------

